# AngelTrip nach Holland



## Bitburger (12. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wir wollen im kommenden Jahr einen Angeltrip in die Niederlande machen.
Da dies mein erster Trip sein wird, sind eure Meinungen / Erfahrungen gefragt:m

Könnt ihr uns hier etwas empfehlen ? 
Schön wäre ein Haus / Wohnung mit direktem Wasserzugang.
Es kann sowohl ein Angelpark als auch privat Vermietung sein.
Gewässerart kann ein See oder Kanal sein.

Ich freue mich schon auf eure Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Nizzyx (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Spontan fällt mir dort De Vlietlanden ein. https://www.vlietlanden.nl/?lang=de
Die Häuser sind direkt am Wasser und dort kann man auch direkt Boote mieten. In der Gegend gibt es auch noch andere Ferienparks mit Häusern direkt am Wasser.
Ob man da gut fängt, ist eine andere Sache. Durch die zahlreichen Besucher wird es da sicherlich schwerer als etwas weiter weg vom Park. Also am besten ins Auto setzen und etwas weiter südlich zum Angeln fahren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bitburger (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*



Nizzyx schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir dort De Vlietlanden ein. https://www.vlietlanden.nl/?lang=de
> Die Häuser sind direkt am Wasser und dort kann man auch direkt Boote mieten. In der Gegend gibt es auch noch andere Ferienparks mit Häusern direkt am Wasser.
> Ob man da gut fängt, ist eine andere Sache. Durch die zahlreichen Besucher wird es da sicherlich schwerer als etwas weiter weg vom Park. Also am besten ins Auto setzen und etwas weiter südlich zum Angeln fahren.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Ja so etwas habe ich gesucht 
Welchen Ferienparks sind dir denn noch bekannt ?

Hast du einen Tip bezüglich "etwas weiter weg vom Park " ?!


----------



## Nizzyx (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*



Bitburger schrieb:


> Ja so etwas habe ich gesucht
> Welchen Ferienparks sind dir denn noch bekannt ?
> 
> Hast du einen Tip bezüglich "etwas weiter weg vom Park " ?!



Ich war ein paar Tage im Bungalowpark Zuiderzee. Das ist etwas weiter nördlich von Vlietlanden.
Ich würde es in Richtung Enkhuizen versuchen.
Das ganze Gebiet ist voll mit Poldern und man darf dort fast überall angeln. Wenn es auf Hecht gehen soll, würde ich es da versuchen.


----------



## Xianeli (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Da gibt es so viele, gerade in Holland. Gut wäre zu wissen auf was es euch ankommt. Was die Häuser haben sollten, ob Entfernung eine Rolle spielt und und und. Bin jedes Jahr 1-2 mal in solchen ferienparkanlagen mit See oder Zufluss vom See direkt vor dem Haus. 

Wenn ich könnte ( Momentan mit den kleinen Kindern nicht möglich wegen der Entfernung)  würde es abwechselnd nach kamperland und groningen gehen. 

Bei Fragen nur zu


----------



## Bitburger (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Da gibt es so viele, gerade in Holland. Gut wäre zu wissen auf was es euch ankommt. Was die Häuser haben sollten, ob Entfernung eine Rolle spielt und und und. Bin jedes Jahr 1-2 mal in solchen ferienparkanlagen mit See oder Zufluss vom See direkt vor dem Haus.
> 
> Wenn ich könnte ( Momentan mit den kleinen Kindern nicht möglich wegen der Entfernung)  würde es abwechselnd nach kamperland und groningen gehen.
> 
> Bei Fragen nur zu



Also erstmal Danke für dein offenes Ohr 
Das Haus sollte für ca 4 Personen ausgelegt sein und muss keinen großen schnick Schnack haben. Sauber und gut eingerichtet ist die Hauptsache.
Wichtig wäre uns definitiv, dass vom eigenen Grundstück / Steg geangelt werden kann.

Die Anreisedauer ist eigentlich egal , da wir relativ grenznah wohnen .

Fangmäßig sind wir total flexibel , Bestand sollte gut sein und ob es ein See oder Zufluss ist , ist relativ egal. 

Freue mich von dir zu hören  gerne auch mit Tipps was mögliche Hausnummern etc angeht ;-)


----------



## Xianeli (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Also ein Arbeitskollege und guter Freund empfiehlt https://www.roompot.de/ferienparks/niederlande/zeeland/noordzee-residence-de-banjaard/

Sehr modern, häuser in vielen verschiedenen Varianten zu buchen ( auch am Wasser) und direkt am Strand. Angeln vom eigenen Haus natürlich möglich. Er kam nicht allzu oft zum angeln, allerdings lief es auf Karpfen ganz gut.

Sehr gut finde ich diesen hier https://www.roompot.de/ferienparks/niederlande/groningen/villapark-weddermeer/

Zum angeln ideal, abgegrenzte große Gärten und ein super Friedfischbestand. Große Karpfen zu genüge. Große Brassen und Barsche. 

Nicht so modern wie der andere Park aber hat alles was man braucht. Zum Thema Sauberkeit: ja das ist meist in den Parks nicht ganz so gut. Hatte nie Probleme aber kenne welche die es hatten. Eine Info direkt an der Rezeption nach der Ankunft hilft dann. 1 Std später war alles so wie es sein soll ( so war es leider 2x bei meinem Schwager)  allerdings anderer Park. So wird es aber überall gehandhabt.

Zum Thema Bungalow Nummer kann ich dir evtl morgen weiter helfen. Bin noch auf der Arbeit. Ansonsten gebe ich dir am Wochenende bescheid.

Hätte auch noch andere. Das waren nur 2 von vielen. Hi t noch ein paar die ich weiter empfehlen kann aus eigener Erfahrung. 

Habe ein kurzes Feedback zu einem Park hier im Forum gegeben. In Zukunft werde ich das mit jedem machen inklusive bilderstrecke oder so


----------



## Bitburger (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Also ein Arbeitskollege und guter Freund empfiehlt https://www.roompot.de/ferienparks/niederlande/zeeland/noordzee-residence-de-banjaard/
> 
> Sehr modern, häuser in vielen verschiedenen Varianten zu buchen ( auch am Wasser) und direkt am Strand. Angeln vom eigenen Haus natürlich möglich. Er kam nicht allzu oft zum angeln, allerdings lief es auf Karpfen ganz gut.
> 
> ...



Also ich finde deinen Favoriten ebenfalls besser 
Der Lageplan sieht auch sehr interessant aus, jedoch würde ich auf einen Bungalow Tipp gerne zurückkommen  ? 
Oder sonst einen Bereich den du empfehlen würdest.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Xianeli (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

So viel geschrieben und dann das Handy abgeschmiert 

Dann erstmal in kurz. Details dann am Wochenende nach der Arbeit.

Von 21-32 kann ich empfehlen. Im Idealfall die 32 da man von dort die Montage zum karpfenangeln präzise von der Brücke unter einem Baum auswerfen kann während die rute im Garten steht. In der 33 war ich ebenfalls. Auch dort haben wir viel gefangen allerdings ist es dort recht schmal. 

Der kleine "See" mittig mit den Häusern darum bietet die meiste Wasserfläche. Allerdings behindert ein Riesen Wasserspiel in der Mitte das angeln mit der Pose. 

Der ganz große See darf nur gegen Bezahlung beangelt werden. Ich war nie dort weshalb ich dazu nicht viel sagen kann. War am Haus immer mehr als zufrieden. Möglich wäre auch vom gemietetem Kayak die Kanäle zu beangeln ( nötige Papiere vorausgesetzt)  Kayak kann man im Park mieten. Kanal ist direkt daneben


----------



## Bitburger (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Erstmal vielen Dank für das erneute schreiben 

Ich habe mal angefragt ob die genannten Nummern noch frei sind. Vielen Dank für den Tipp.

Ja das Posenangeln ist durchaus bei uns sehr beliebt, daher ist der mittlere "See" dann eher raus.

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf mehr Details am Wochenede von dir zu hören.

Gerne auch noch weitere Parks die du empfehlen kannst ( am besten wieder mit Bungalow Tipps / Erfahrungen ) 

Ich dank dir für deine Mühe und die Hilfe


----------



## Xianeli (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Mal wieder von der Arbeit aus ^^

Wäre gut zu wissen woraus die Reisegruppe besteht. Bzw ob Kinder dabei sind und wie alt sie sind. Weddermeer zb bietet weniger für Kids als manch andere Parks. Kommt aber auch aufs Alter an.

https://www.landal.de/parks/domein-de-schatberg

Ist noch sehr gut. Grenznah und bietet alles was das anglerherz begehrt. Am besten wäre dort 209 und 210.

An den anderen Häusern am Wasser lässt es sich dennoch sehr gut angeln. Dort ist es sehr flach und immer wieder hat man dort kleine seerosenfelder. Vor 2 Jahren wurde ein Teil der Seerosen rausgebaggert, keine Ahnung weshalb


----------



## Bitburger (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Die Gruppe besteht nur aus Erwachsenen ohne Kinder.

Super , vielen lieben Dank für deine ganzen Tipps.
Bist mir echt eine große Hilfe.

Alles weitere gerne in einer ruhigen Minute am Wochenende ;-)


----------



## Xianeli (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Stell am besten einfach paar konkrete fragen. Ich versuche sie dann bestmöglichst zu beantworten. 

Kommst aber nicht aus Bitburg oder?  Wegen deines namens hier


----------



## Bitburger (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Komme aus Mönchengladbach ;-)

Für uns ist ein gutes Fischbestand ( Friedfisch Raubfisch Karpfen )
sowie ein gut ausgestatteter Bungalow wichtig.
Schön wäre es auch , wenn man die Pose nicht direkt mit dem Nebenmann kreuzen muss ( genügend Abstand zum Nachbarn )

Du könntest ja mal deine top 3 nennen  ?!


----------



## Bitburger (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Mal wieder von der Arbeit aus ^^
> 
> Wäre gut zu wissen woraus die Reisegruppe besteht. Bzw ob Kinder dabei sind und wie alt sie sind. Weddermeer zb bietet weniger für Kids als manch andere Parks. Kommt aber auch aufs Alter an.
> 
> ...



Dieser ist preislich etwas höher oder meine ich das nur ?


----------



## Xianeli (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Kommt immer auf die Zeit an. Nebensaison eigentlich OK von den Preisen. 

Stimmt aber, liegt daran das es grenznah ist. Da bezahlt man oft deutlich mehr als weiter Land einwärts. Fällt mir immer wieder auf das es billiger wird desto weiter entfernt es ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Ich möchte mich hier sowohl beim Themenstarter bedanken, der Rückmeldung gibt und sich bedankt, wie bei den Boardies, die ihre Tipps preisgeben:
So soll das sein !!!

(hab auch mal ein paar bookmarks gesetzt für Angelurlaub bei den Tipps hier)..


----------



## Bitburger (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Danke Thomas  

Ich denke so verlängerte Wochenenden wie Pfingsten und Himmelfahrt gehören eher nicht zur nebensaison oder ? 

Welchen Zeitraum würdest du empfehlen ?
Also sollte es einer der beiden Parks am besten sein ?


----------



## Xianeli (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Nein das sind leider Tage die gut bezahlt werden möchten  

Kannst aber auf den Seiten alles zusammen stellen und nur das Datum ändern. Dann weißt du wann du am besten buchst. Kannst es ja mal ausprobieren. Bis Mitte Mai ist eigentlich noch günstig. Außer die Feiertage.


----------



## Bitburger (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Moin,

bei dem Park Landal Domein De Schatberg ist mir aufgefallen, dass so gut wie kein 4 Personen Haus direkten Wasserzugang hat. Somit müssten wir ein 6 Personen Haus nehmen und diese sind im Mai leider auch noch etwas teuer :-/ Ist der April auch noch zu empfehlen oder eher nicht?

Hast du eventuell noch einen dritten Park im Auge ?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Xianeli (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Ist der Preisunterschied so hoch?  War glaube meist nicht die Welt gewesen ( buche fast immer 6 Personen)  

Ob man im April reisen kann ist halt Glückssache. Kann warm sein, muss es aber nicht. Glaube letztes Jahr zu Ostern kam in der Eifel Schnee runter  

https://www.makkumbeach.de  wird preislich aber schätzungsweise noch höher liegen. War glaube mit der teuerste Park in dem ich bisher war. Aber trotzdem sehr schön dort. 

Manchmal lohnt der Vergleich von kurzwoche zu Woche und vom Anreisetag Montag oder Freitag. Bei der Reisedauer ist der Unterschied oft garnicht so groß. Beim Anreisetag gibt es häufig Preisunterschiede.


----------



## Bitburger (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Was mir bei dem Park Landal Domein De Schatbergso gefällt ist die wirklich überschaubare Anreise ( 32 Minuten ).

Da es unser erster Aufenthalt in einem holländischen Park sein wird, denke ich werden wir erstmal ein Wochende zum antesten buchen.

Ich werde mal Kontakti dorthin aufnehmen 

Fangmäßig warst du dort zufrieden ?

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## Xianeli (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

32 minuten ist natürlich genial  

Auf Pose mit Maden, Mais und Würmern habe ich relativ wenig gefangen. Deutlich mehr habe ich mit kleinen - mittelgroßen Pellets / boilies gefangen. 

Domain de schatberg ist auch der einzige Park mit einer eigenen angelbestimmung ( den ich kenne)  
http://www.schatberg.de/camping/was-konnen-wir-unternehmen/angeln

Hier der Link. 

Am Haus sagt niemand was zum nachtangeln. Geht da hauptsächlich ums angeln um den See herum
Kommt es euch wirklich nur aufs angeln an?  Was wäre der zielfisch ?

Hier noch eine super interaktive Karte. Damit kann man noch besser nach bungalownummern suchen die einem zusagen würden 

http://www.schatberg.de/maps?plaats=Type6d2_appelvink


----------



## Mac Gill (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Hallo,
bei Angeltouren im April/Mai auch die Schonzeiten beachten, falls es auf Raubfisch gehen soll.

Auch bitte das Thema VisPas beachten.

Mein Tipp zum Thema:

http://www.boschmolenplas.de/

Die haben auch Bungalows direkt am Wasser / Yachthafen. Ich war zwar selber noch nicht da, jedoch sehe ich dort häufig Angler. Ich nutze die Sliprampe da im Hafen.

Da kann man sich sogar kleine Boote ausleihen.


----------



## Xianeli (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

In den Parks selber ( außer boschmolenplas)  braucht man in der Regel keinen vispas. Auch ein Angelschein ist nicht notwendig. In allen meiner bisher aufgeführten Parks gibt es keine Voraussetzungen. Steht sogar schriftlich in den informationsunterlagen im Park die in jedem Bungalow verfügbar sind. 

Jediglich eine Gebühr ( von Park zu Park unterschiedlich)  ist zu entrichten. Und das war bisher nur in Domain de schatberg ( glaube 5 Euro die Woche)  der Fall. 

Liegt unter anderem daran das der kleine Teich ein vereinsteich ist. Habe damals lange mit dem vereinsvorsitzenden geredet der dort ein Chalet besitzt. In dieser Woche durfte man nur nach zusätzlichen Gebühren dort angeln weil Forellen besetzt wurden fürs vereinsangeln. 

Aber Mac Gill hat schon recht. Auf Raubfisch definitiv die schonzeiten beachten. 

Boschmolenplas wollte ich eigentlich diesen Herbst hin. Allerdings soll dort wenig für Kinder geboten werden weshalb wir spontan nach Weerterbergen gefahren sind.


----------



## Bitburger (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: AngelTrip nach Holland*

Also ich habe für einen Tripp im Mai uns den Bungalow 209 gesichert  

Ja wir nutzen den Tripp hauptsächlich zum Angeln und entspannen. 

Einen genauen Zielfisch zu benennen ist schwer. Wir haben einen Karpfenliebhaber dabei, sowie einen Friedfischfan 

Spinnfischen ist für alle eine tolle Abwechslung.

Durch die Bank ist jeder Fisch willkommen.

Bin sehr gespannt und dankbar für eure Erfahrungen


----------

